# Good SE MI squirrel spots?



## CChiaravalli95 (Jan 11, 2012)

Squirrel season is coming up and I just started hunting squirrel last year, mainly at Pontiac Lake Recreation area, with VERY little luck. (think, 2 squirrel over all of the season going out nearly every weekend!). Anyways, I'm just wondering if any of you guys know any good locations in SE Michigan. Some advice would be helpful too. thanks


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

Waterloo in Jackson county is the best that I have hunted. I don't know where you live but if it's a far drive for you, it's worth it. You will get more than two squirrels in Waterloo, I promise. My group lease hunting land now so we do not hunt state land anymore. I will PM you some of our old hotspots for squirrel. If you go out there be sure to wear comfortable boots because there is a lot of ground to cover.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

well i'll let it out, my favorite place is up around ortonville. i know others might throw rocks at me but i would love to put you on some squirrels.
get you out a map and look north of oxford up m24 to oakwood road. ortonville is west of there. in between you will find a state game area, and bigfish lake.spend some time ouit there searching and hunting and you will find several really nice pockets that hold squirrel.
if you get out that way and see an old geezer in a red ranger truck with a goofey little dog,,, say high and i will be glad to point at a tree or two for you. belle might even bark up a tree rat for you.


----------



## CChiaravalli95 (Jan 11, 2012)

john warren said:


> well i'll let it out, my favorite place is up around ortonville. i know others might throw rocks at me but i would love to put you on some squirrels.
> get you out a map and look north of oxford up m24 to oakwood road. ortonville is west of there. in between you will find a state game area, and bigfish lake.spend some time ouit there searching and hunting and you will find several really nice pockets that hold squirrel.
> if you get out that way and see an old geezer in a red ranger truck with a goofey little dog,,, say high and i will be glad to point at a tree or two for you. belle might even bark up a tree rat for you.


thanks man, it's very considerate of you to reveal this place.


----------



## robosmasher (Feb 12, 2011)

I too have success in ortonville just walking the trails. Also in Holly rec are good spots. It also depends on time of day. Early morning sunny side of hills there out, middle of day resting, late evening out again.


----------



## MrHammerstache (Dec 1, 2017)

CChiaravalli95 said:


> Squirrel season is coming up and I just started hunting squirrel last year, mainly at Pontiac Lake Recreation area, with VERY little luck. (think, 2 squirrel over all of the season going out nearly every weekend!). Anyways, I'm just wondering if any of you guys know any good locations in SE Michigan. Some advice would be helpful too. thanks


I know I am digging up and old thread but was hoping you could let me in on the squirrels in waterloo state park. Thank you!


----------



## jschlenke (Jul 8, 2013)

Great spots all along the Waterloo Pinckney trail. Find a section with some more mature oaks and tuck in. After about 20 minutes of stillness they will come out. I like to get pretty far off the trail so hikers and dogs won’t interrupt. Just look for an area that offers food (nuts and juicy buds this time of year), water, mature trees for shelter. Areas with lots of fallen trees help- they are like highways for all sorts of critters. I use an air gun for squirrels and as it is pretty quiet it doesn’t scare off as bad as a rim fire or shotgun


----------



## MrHammerstache (Dec 1, 2017)

Thank you so much for the info! I will for sure check this out tomorrow and post the results. With it being about 33 degrees tomorrow and light wind would you recommend early morning hunting or later in the even when it has time to warm up?


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

I lived in the Waterloo Rec. area for 26 years and found the squirrel hunting there very good, but the early season was always best by far due to high hunting pressure and predators taking a toll through the season.


----------



## jschlenke (Jul 8, 2013)

Go out from 8-11 when sunny, grab a burger and beer at the dexter pub then back out around 3. You should slay!


----------



## MrHammerstache (Dec 1, 2017)

Bupkis, got skunked today. Seen two chipmunks. Not a single bushy-tail. One barked at me but could have been bird of some sorts. I walked west of the clear lake rd on the pinckney trail a mile to the water. Stopping 3 times along the way and waited for 20+ minutes for the life to return from my disturbance and hunted with the wind in my face and on my right a bit. The Birds, wood peckers, finches and chipmunks returned. So I'm guessing the pressure is on or I'm way noisier that I think I am in the brush. It was 52° today from 1330-1630 so I figured they would love to be out. Tips, ideas, suggestions?


----------



## dpweurding (Nov 9, 2009)

Not at all familiar with SE MI squirrel spots but in general cold temps, sun, and calm winds are the best combo. Just before a front rolls in is good. Not being able to choose the weather, just see what works and what doesn't. They are easy to figure out, just put the time in.


----------

